# Do I need to vent an insulated 2x4 ceiling in a shed workshop?



## Marky82 (Dec 17, 2015)

Add gable vents. In the photo below you can see the gable vent above the garage type door (it's the vertical rectangle).


----------



## MikeFL (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm not sure I'd insulate that at all. The more ventilation the better. Exhaust or not, it's going to get hot in there.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Where are you, warm climate or cold with snow. If it is not real cold and you are not introducing a lot of moisture into that space then should be little risk. If you are burning gas for that glass work, one of the byproducts is lots of moisture. Add a cool roof and it equals condensation. If you decide to omit the the ventilation above the insulation, then be sure you air with something rigid below the insulation. Or add some rigid insulation between the rafters plus some fiber insulation, then the air barrier.

Bud


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1,No location.
#2, Why in the world would you not want a ridge and soffit vent, that's building 101?
Need to also add 5/8 sheetrock to the cealing,


----------



## Dickson1550 (Feb 20, 2017)

1) Upstate New York
2) Its not that I didn't want a ridge vent and soffit vents. The shed did not have them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dickson1550 (Feb 20, 2017)

After talking to a buddy of mine, he gave me some insight. This is a shed workshop.....not my house. He suggested I throw up R-13 insulation the way it is and sheetrock it with 5/8". Call it a day. That's my plan. No sense in going overboard. If it was my house it would be a different story


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cozzer (May 6, 2015)

Dickson1550 said:


> After talking to a buddy of mine, he gave me some insight. This is a shed workshop.....not my house. He suggested I throw up R-13 insulation the way it is and sheetrock it with 5/8". Call it a day. That's my plan. No sense in going overboard. If it was my house it would be a different story
> 
> Hey Dickson, I know this is an old tread, hopefully you get this.
> 
> ...


----------



## gkmay (11 mo ago)

Dickson1550 said:


> I have a 16'x12' shed that I am converting into a micro glass studio. Electrical has been run and the walls are insulated, but I am having an issue with insulating the ceiling. The rafters are 2x4's and the roof does not have a ridge vent or soffit vents. Does this need to be vented if I insulate it? Are there ways I can vent it and insulate it without putting in a ridge vent on the roof? The small electric glass furnace that I have will give off some heat but most of the heat will be exhausted via an exhaust hood that will blow the heat out through the side of the structure. Any and all answers will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


----------

